# 1936 Roadmaster Flat Tank



## dave429 (Sep 28, 2017)

I was able to rescue this tank from its hiding place. I didn't find the rest of the bike, it's probably long gone. On a previous forum it was decided to be a 1936 Roadmaster Flat Tank. Anybody know how many years this model was made. I assume it's a desirable model. Not a lot of info out there on them.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2017)

:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2017)

WOW !!!!! Nice find.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 28, 2017)

Big $$$!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 28, 2017)

:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2017)

I have had a couple of them.


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I have had a couple of them.
> View attachment 683805
> View attachment 683806




Wasn't your black one repainted?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2017)

yep, @CWCMAN has a beautiful original red one.  My black one was Black, then Red and them house paint black.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 9, 2017)

dave429 said:


> I was able to rescue this tank from its hiding place. I didn't find the rest of the bike, it's probably long gone. On a previous forum it was decided to be a 1936 Roadmaster Flat Tank. Anybody know how many years this model was made. I assume it's a desirable model. Not a lot of info out there on them. View attachment 683753 View attachment 683754 View attachment 683755 View attachment 683756 View attachment 683757 View attachment 683758 View attachment 683759



I may have found the bike that tank belongs on. Still wondering if mine is this model or not.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 9, 2017)

Lets see it.

BTW the tank found by the OP has been sold. Someone beat me to it


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 25, 2017)

So not new to this I acquired this bike probaky 20 years ago sold it and now bought it back. A few changes to it now since inowned it including matching original paint rims and BW, at that time was one of very few 36 Roadmasters One of the only originals i knew of at the time. Don Vaughn had a restored green one. Castelli a Red one.... my question is did this bije have a battery box in tank mine has a door on bottom with the threaded wire receiver and light switch it shows no sign of a box and tank is pretty thin to hold one. I purchased a can and horn button looking for a horn and truss rod mounr 







dave429 said:


> I was able to rescue this tank from its hiding place. I didn't find the rest of the bike, it's probably long gone. On a previous forum it was decided to be a 1936 Roadmaster Flat Tank. Anybody know how many years this model was made. I assume it's a desirable model. Not a lot of info out there on them. View attachment 683753 View attachment 683754 View attachment 683755 View attachment 683756 View attachment 683757 View attachment 683758 View attachment 683759


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 25, 2017)

dave429 said:


> I was able to rescue this tank from its hiding place. I didn't find the rest of the bike, it's probably long gone. On a previous forum it was decided to be a 1936 Roadmaster Flat Tank. Anybody know how many years this model was made. I assume it's a desirable model. Not a lot of info out there on them. View attachment 683753 View attachment 683754 View attachment 683755 View attachment 683756 View attachment 683757 View attachment 683758 View attachment 683759



I had literature on this bike I think I might have given it to Scott years ago when I was liquidating. I got it from Fitzsimmons


----------



## buickmike (Nov 25, 2017)

I thought as you had the tank is thin. I assumed. Battery tray was mounted           on top of said door.  Looking at 38 roadmaster battery tray could the 36 be much different? Although I have horn; etc
 One of my truss rods are stripped out.
Mine doesn't even have the door. And I would buy any parts if I could find them. Virtually no orig paint left on mine: and I hate to paint over what is left


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 25, 2017)

My original paint 36 has the battery tray attached to the bottom door.

Pedals Past, what is the serial on your 36 shroud tank ?


----------



## buickmike (Nov 25, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> My original paint 36 has the battery tray attached to the bottom door.




Am thinking inline D's 4


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 25, 2017)

That is correct buickmike, I thought I had taken a picture of the tank door when I had it removed but I guess I never did snap a shoot of it.

I'll try getting one this weekend and posting here.


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 25, 2017)

buickmike said:


> I thought as you had the tank is thin. I assumed. Battery tray was mounted           on top of said door.  Looking at 38 roadmaster battery tray could the 36 be much different? Although I have horn; etc
> One of my truss rods are stripped out.
> Mine doesn't even have the door. And I would buy any parts if I could find them. Virtually no orig paint left on mine: and I hate to paint over what is left



 i had 36 37 and 38 but i dont think the 37 or 38 batery tray is anything like what would fit it a 36 door it would just be a long retainer that wires attached to with no horn inside maybe a early model had no tray who knows


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 25, 2017)

My bike is an early model and it has a tray. I'm pretty sure they all came with trays to hold the batteries in place. Exterior battery tubes would not be original equipment on these bikes.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 25, 2017)

Might have to wait. Until a couple original tanks are opened up.  On my. Bike front fender. Has a clamp that could very well hold wires on each side (hornlight?)   Would be nice to see literature with option sheet.  Furthermore: this rear fender has additional hole for what I'd have to assume is a "mouse " Delta light.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 25, 2017)

lets see pics of your front fender clamp.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 25, 2017)

lets see a picture of clamp on your front fender.

The front fender should have a ferrule for the wires from the tank. The bottom side of the front fender should have a little clamp to hold the wire from the silver ray securely in place.


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 25, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> My original paint 36 has the battery tray attached to the bottom door.
> 
> Pedals Past, what is the serial on your 36 shroud tank ?



never had tank off looks like u have to take badge off to take tank off.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 25, 2017)

Pic 1 Fork on belt polisher.      Pic 2 fender clamp downstream of armor wrap entry area.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 25, 2017)

Yep, that looks like my set up as well.


----------



## mynameislegion (Dec 8, 2017)

Couple of early bikes battery guts


----------



## mynameislegion (Dec 8, 2017)

Bike in the grass is also an "A" serial number bike.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 8, 2017)

Same as my set up.





 


A10140


----------



## mynameislegion (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes, same principle using a tube. The two tubes I pictured  are actually spot or tack welded to the "door" or closure plate from the factory. I have seen, but do not have pictures of, another one which was the more conventional 4-battery "rack" also tack welded the the closure plate. Perhaps, a later model. (my guess)


----------



## buickmike (Dec 9, 2017)

What about extra hole on rear fender above rivets about 4 3/4.        from stays?  Is that for a mouse light.  I thought I had finished this puzzle last night ....


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 9, 2017)

It would most likely be a Delta Defender light and not a mouse light.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 9, 2017)

mynameislegion said:


> Yes, same principle using a tube. The two tubes I pictured are actually spot or tack welded to the "door" or closure plate from the factory. I have seen, but do not have pictures of, another one which was the more conventional 4-battery "rack" also tack welded the the closure plate. Perhaps, a later model. (my guess)




No, its an early set up. I believe the previous owner just modified it a bit with those clamps so that the battery tube could be removed if needed. They were originally spot welded as you mentioned.

Lets see the rest of your bikes. I would actually like to get a registry going of these flat side/shroud tank CWC bikes.


----------



## Pedals Past (Dec 9, 2017)

mynameislegion said:


> Yes, same principle using a tube. The two tubes I pictured  are actually spot or tack welded to the "door" or closure plate from the factory. I have seen, but do not have pictures of, another one which was the more conventional 4-battery "rack" also tack welded the the closure plate. Perhaps, a later model. (my guess)


----------



## Pedals Past (Dec 9, 2017)

my bike had a can inside tank rattling around I mounted it outside thinkng someone put it in there long ago because it never had one since it was in a barn leaning against a stack of hay and 3” deep in cow poop..... its aluminum unmarked but looks delta to me ...... every bike i ever had a mouse lite on fender had an indenture for it ..... i dont think they came with tailite or horn they were added accessories


----------



## buickmike (Dec 9, 2017)

Rear fender- super thick ( F+R)) Had it been Schwinn I coulda pushed dents out by thumb pressure. If hole had been aftermatket they did a good job. I should have.  Defender                   on way but need the tray. Iwant to say outline of. Something on fender but I could be wrong. One would think the battery tray would leave rust footprint


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 9, 2017)

The 36 catalog does show this model bike equipped with a tail light, horn, horn button, fender light and speedo

It also lists another "less equipped" model minus the tail light, speedo and chain guard. I believe it also had a push style handlebar mounted horn.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 11, 2017)

In this pic we see bars bought off bay (girls short bars) modified with pegs to a more desirable length. Will it last?  Dunno. Next might fab up bottom tray of tank.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 11, 2017)

Pedals Past said:


> View attachment 714380 So not new to this I acquired this bike probaky 20 years ago sold it and now bought it back. A few changes to it now since inowned it including matching original paint rims and BW, at that time was one of very few 36 Roadmasters One of the only originals i knew of at the time. Don Vaughn had a restored green one. Castelli a Red one.... my question is did this bije have a battery box in tank mine has a door on bottom with the threaded wire receiver and light switch it shows no sign of a box and tank is pretty thin to hold one. I purchased a can and horn button looking for a horn and truss rod mounr



I have a Delta Gangway horn and truss rod mount on Ebay right now item Number
173027769030


----------



## buickmike (Dec 12, 2017)

Well I got these two old tiimers side by side now. Brought the 38 out of cold garage for now at least. The battery cage from 38 looks like it would work in the 36's belly. But that's the only thing on the 38 that ain't rusted to hell
0ne motorbike in kitchen another in frontroom. A fatbar in the closet.  The colson I left outside on porch.  Tryin to figure what I'm gonna get for christmas


----------



## buickmike (Mar 8, 2018)

Fabricated badge.            better than nothing


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 8, 2018)

k


Pedals Past said:


> I had literature on this bike I think I might have given it to Scott years ago when I was liquidating. I got it from Fitzsimmons



 Here it is in Scotts Roadmaster book i had another but I think there were tanks with no trays and a mounted battwry tube


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 8, 2018)

buickmike said:


> Might have to wait. Until a couple original tanks are opened up.  On my. Bike front fender. Has a clamp that could very well hold wires on each side (hornlight?)   Would be nice to see literature with option sheet.  Furthermore: this rear fender has additional hole for what I'd have to assume is a "mouse " Delta light.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 8, 2018)

I believe thats just the artist taking some liberties on the rendition. If you read the equipment under that very add, it reads "streamline tank with concealed battery case"


----------



## dave429 (Mar 9, 2018)

buickmike said:


> Fabricated badge.            better than nothing
> 
> View attachment 766978



Looking Good!


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 9, 2018)

buickmike said:


> Fabricated badge. better than nothing




This original is available. Scott M has it listed on ebay...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-Ro...674314?hash=item46768d2d0a:g:xpoAAOSwp7tageYD


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 9, 2018)

Or this less expensive reproduction also on ebay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Road-Maste...169966?hash=item2f0e49a3ae:g:7ykAAOSwWZpZ~RAF


----------



## buickmike (Mar 9, 2018)

I thought Mr mcaskey had a spare tank. Can't afford that either- just a working stiff Thanks for info. Didn't notice curve at bottom so put it on belt sander


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 9, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> I believe thats just the artist taking some liberties on the rendition. If you read the equipment under that very add, it reads "streamline tank with concealed i ve never seen any literature rhat isnt an artist rendition but I think they either made a bike that way to come up with the plan .... is all i canbtell you i have annoeiginal bikebout of a barn with cow poop and hey on it with a battery tube no marks there was ever a battery box in the tank just like the literature shows to the tee .... ok yes it says with self container battery tank , print is a overriding factor from drawing now as a fact ... thet built the bike first with a tube drew it changed plans from the first run and put a battery box in the tank .....


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 9, 2018)

That is indeed possible Jerry.

There is a whole lot to learn about this model bike. It would be great to have a registry with pics and serial number detailing all the variances and subtle changes.

My original paint example has the stubby (snub nose) front fender. I have only seen one other like mine and It belonged to Steve Castelli. I believe it was the blue restored bike. Not sure who owns it now. It may still be in his collection.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 16, 2018)

Badge of Honour


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 17, 2018)

Yes I agree this is the head badge on the 36 flat tank  I'm picking up at Ml . So cool


----------



## buickmike (Mar 17, 2018)

I must of looked at your badge 15 times+ each time I thought the smaller badge was identical
 But on 16th time I saw the letters were larger on actual badge.  Now looking at original bike that comes with said badge I notice the fender stay isn't hidden by rack leg.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 17, 2018)

buickmike said:


> Now looking at original bike that comes with said badge I notice the fender stay isn't hidden by rack leg.




buickmike,
the rear fender brace on that bike was changed out at some point in it's life and they are not correct. It also appears that the brace was modified at the bottom area. Original brace should be hidden by the rack leg.

The new owner is aware and we are both on the lookout for the correct rear brace for this great bike.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you/ while I didn't spend the kind of money this guy did
I understand one person cannot do it alone


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 17, 2018)

thanks you guys ,love to have this bike correct .


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 18, 2018)

Just a little  confused because the seller says the rear braces are riveted to the fender so who ever replaced did it correctly ???


----------



## buickmike (Mar 18, 2018)

This is setup on my bike. I would run an ad and let people know what your looking for $$. Search 1936 CWC fenders on this forum. Bump it up 3 times a day like some people. Do. Tag it.  URGENT'.
Call fordmike65 for help- Or just ask Scott m.to look out for you.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 18, 2018)

Thank you Yes mine arnt  looking like that . Darn it .hate chasing parts but I guess it's part of the game .Paying a good bit for this one kinda was hoping didn't have to buy to much more . Thanks for your close up pics . Was hoping they where legit


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 18, 2018)

Grest news the fellow who I'm getting bike from found me a set of correct braces I am a happy camper . He didn't have to do this but he did . Great news on our end.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 18, 2018)

Terry,
sorry but those are not the correct braces. Those don't look CWC to me.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 18, 2018)

OH no really  cant ever be that easy for me.i cant tell until I get to the bike at ml.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2018)

jungleterry said:


> OH no really  cant ever be that easy for me.i cant tell until I get to the bike at ml.




Sure wish I had your problems!

Great score even if you had to pay.

Congrats!

@bikewhorder


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 19, 2018)

yea little issues but they add up lol .these braces should work so all good . Just glad I had a chance to purchase a 36 flat tank . Can't wait to get her home . Only about 5 weeks away .


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## buickmike (Apr 2, 2018)

CWC update


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 2, 2018)

Looking good, how about some outdoor daylight pictures.

What happened to the Delta silver ray you had on the fender?


----------



## dave429 (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks great! I second the outdoor daylight pictures. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 2, 2018)

I paid so much money for hornlite for it to sit in cabinet .   Accompanied by Buick tachs and NOS 4 spd parts.   Also to valueable to actually use. Might as well look at it-but its gonna go back in bubble wrap and storage.The bike itself is beat up so I can actually drive it around unlike the motorbikes which are pretty much display only.
But she will run tho.  Just hope that homemade parts ( badge + battery tray for tailite)  don't go flying off..


----------



## buickmike (Jul 8, 2018)

Had this out today. I've tried relacing a front wheel 3 times to solve a shimmy in it Finally installed a script hub with a different hoop+ new spokes. Now it seems the warp correlates with rust stains on rear tire. Might tty to true rear wheel or might try anoher tire or a new set of tires.That's a new hub and driver in the back.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 15, 2018)

Thinking the shimmy was the old Indian head tires* I bought some aquatreads from Wally world and threw WW in garbage. However the wobble was still there so I got my tires outa alley. After so much wheel work changing out both hubs then again to replace spokes then upgrading to new hub All that I could figger out to do was true wheels again- but this time the tension on spokes was increased to the point the spokes could be plucked like a mandolin. End of problem +end of build


----------



## John (Mar 24, 2020)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=164137527320


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 24, 2020)

John said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=164137527320View attachment 1161185




Do,you have one John?


----------



## buickmike (Mar 25, 2020)

Rats! It sold last night


----------



## John (Mar 25, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Do,you have one John?



Not yet.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2020)

Here's the one I foolishly sold a while back.  I hope to own a better example some day, these are super cool early ballooners.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 25, 2020)

John said:


> Not yet.



I’m sure it won’t be long.


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 20, 2020)

This is my latest acquisition.  The fellow I adopted it from has already requested first refusal should that day come.
Super stoked to get this one.


----------



## stezell (Jun 20, 2020)

John Gailey said:


> This is my latest acquisition.  The fellow I adopted it from has already requested first refusal should that day come.
> Super stoked to get this one.
> 
> View attachment 1214952



Very cool bike young man!


----------



## buickmike (Jul 11, 2020)

As I was reviewing this thread my tablet flipped up ads from ebay/ listing "correct" badge ,with a slew of ads showing additional vintage roadmaster parts..


----------

